# ME-TV Fall Schedule



## fluffybear

Just found this post regarding ME-TV's national Fall schedule effective September 1, 2014 - Note this schedule is based on Central/Mountain Time:


----------



## Mark Holtz

So, how many of these shows are programs that you want to actually see? To me, there are about 10 programs on that list.


----------



## fluffybear

Quite a few! 

Me-TV shows already make up about 1/3 of the shows we record on a regular basis. I can see that number increasing by at least 4 or 5 as of September 1 (provided WSB doesn't pre-empt Saturday Mornings for Green Screen Adventures and Nascar this week)


----------



## RBA

I will probably record a few to see if they still have any interest. Superman was a program I watched at probably less than 10 years of age. Today I would probably watch it to pick it apart. "The Man From Uncle" would probably be of interest due to NCIS and how the actor has aged, Ducky is still recognizable as Illya Kuryakin. Startrek the original I am surprised how good the remastering has made the episodes look. CHiPs is going to be interesting because I don't remember a lot of the episodes

ME does have a lot of good old prime time TV shows how well they will stand up is "TO BE SEEN"


----------



## TheRatPatrol

RBA said:


> CHiPs is going to be interesting because I don't remember a lot of the episodes.


I wish they would get the rest of the seasons on DVD already, only the first two are available.


----------



## Rickt1962

TheRatPatrol said:


> I wish they would get the rest of the seasons on DVD already, only the first two are available.


All you need is a PC with Microsoft Media Center hooked up to Antenna Card to record the Shows then use MCEbuddy to remove the commercials.


----------

